# how do i build a homemade wifi card



## tcf38012

can anyone tell me how to build a homemade wifi card


----------



## KD5EEJ350

Unless you didn't explain yourself very well, you can't make a home made wifi card. 

Well maybe if you made some sort of controller from your lan port to a microwave ham radio or a hacked cordless phone transmitter tuned to the wifi band with a eeprom and the ability to code complex wifi routines and protocols, but yeah, you can't. lol


----------



## cl0udedth0ught

I'm just curious, why do you want to make a homemade one? There are tons of wireless cards out there. If you watch online, sometimes you can find them for around 10-20 bucks. So why go through the trouble?


----------



## Tyree

If it is possible it would likely be more expensive to acquire the parts than you can purchase one for.


----------



## hhnq04

Tyree said:


> If it is possible it would likely be more expensive to acquire the parts than you can purchase one for.


This.

It will also take a rather extensive knowledge of computer hardware knowledge and protocols...it would make for a fun senior design / capstone project for an undergrad engineer though.


----------



## KD5EEJ350

hhnq04 said:


> This.
> 
> It will also take a rather extensive knowledge of computer hardware knowledge and protocols...it would make for a fun senior design / capstone project for an undergrad engineer though.


Building an ELF/ULF/VLF/LF/HF from design to limited functionality alone takes months if you KNOW what you are doing, microwave+wlan functionality would take closer to a year/s with a whole group of radio enthusiasts lol. I still have my first 2 Meter radio I built with my dad from a kit starting from no knowledge, took around 2 weeks working when he has time to spare, I would love to know where OP ever got the idea of a homebrew wireless nic or if he misspoke and meant something completely different.


----------



## Tyree

hhnq04 said:


> This.
> 
> It will also take a rather extensive knowledge of computer hardware knowledge and protocols...it would make for a fun senior design / capstone project for an undergrad engineer though.


And that ^ :smile:


----------

